
Amazon customers will be able to return purchases to any Kohl’s store in July - smaili
https://corporate.kohls.com/news/archive-/2019/April/kohl-s-announces-expansion-of-amazon-returns-to-all-kohl-s-store
======
derekp7
In addition to whatever Amazon pays Kohls for being a returns agent, when a
customer returns an Amazon item to Kohls and gets their refund, that customer
now has an extra chunk of cash in their pocket while at Kohls. I wonder how
many extra sales Kohls will make by bringing in extra money-ladened customers
with this arrangement.

~~~
lotsofpulp
I don’t think kohl’s will be refunding cash to people, that would bring a
whole host of problems to Amazon and Kohl’s.

~~~
esalman
A fraction of the people are still going to spend money when they return
items, knowing that they will be refunded by Amazon eventually.

------
dstaley
This makes a ton of sense for Amazon, but not as much for Kohls. Why would I
want to make returns easier for one of my competitors? A key advantage brick-
and-mortar stores have over online retailers is their local returns, so I'm
not really understanding why Kohl's is giving that up.

~~~
mattdodge
We've been able to return most Amazon Prime items to Kohls here in SoCal for a
while. When you drop off the return they hand you a 25% off coupon for
anything in the store. There has been several times that I've browsed the
store and bought something because of that coupon.

So basically, Kohl's gets foot traffic and some purchases that they wouldn't
have seen otherwise. Seems like a very smart and adaptive move on their part.

~~~
nkrisc
So if Amazon and Kohl's have the same item for the same price, you could buy
it on Amazon, return it to Kohl's, and then buy it again at a 25% discount?

Seems like hardly worth the hassle but could be nice if that promotion lasts.

~~~
unexpected
Kohl's is king of overpricing items to then offer massive sales through
"Kohl's points", coupons, etc. Their retail prices are B.S. I don't know
anyone that pays retail at Kohl's - people shop there to brag about how much
of a 'deal' they're getting, which isn't much of a deal at all.

~~~
trakter
Kohl's also reprices many of their products on a daily basis. I used to be a
repricer. I would walk through every night for hours changing the price labels
on all the stands. That's why they have updated so many of their price labels
to be electronic.

------
srhngpr
This is pretty sweet. Wish we had this in Canada! Just out of curiosity, am I
missing any downsides to this? Can anyone from Los Angeles, Chicago or
Milwaukee markets share their experience?

~~~
Dig1t
It's amazing tbh, this is how I return things now. There's no reason to go
through the hassle of mailing crap anymore, I can just stop at Kohl's on the
way home (and pick up some In-N-Out next door ;)), drop my stuff off, and
continue on my way. The returns area is right at the front of the store and
its super quick to drop off your stuff. Whoever came up with this idea should
get a promotion.

~~~
johnmc408
You could be in Diamond Bar...

~~~
eclipxe
Or RSM

------
Dirlewanger
Oh man, I can't imagine the logistics with all this. Exactly what items are
eligible? Do they enter in Kohl's system, or Amazon's system? Are they thrown
in the same pile of returns to be put back on the floor at the end of the
night by workers, or are they put in a special area that each Kohl's has? What
if a Kohl's employees caves into an angry customer trying to return an
ineligible item? Is that even possible?

~~~
incongruity
Having been a customer in this exchange, it looks like all Amazon systems.
_Amazon_ sold goods seem to be eligible - All? I'm not sure but that's handled
by Amazon, so no load on Khol's and everything is shipped back to Amazon -
presumably in bulk so as to save on shipping/packaging materials and labor.

------
tokyodude
Kohl's started spamming me with no way to opt out / unsubscribe many years
ago. I had never done any business with them at the time nor ever given them
my contact info. Had never been to one of their stores. Had no idea what they
even sold.

Since that time I vowed never to do business wirh them ever. Not happy that
Amazon is partnering with such a bad company

------
moneywoes
Good way to get more foot traffic in Kohls.

~~~
incongruity
And a good way to possibly build towards a buyout if Amazon decides it wants a
larger retail presence. I'm not saying they should do so but it sure seems
like a starting point for Kohl's.

------
fnord123
TIL Kohl's is an American Department Store chain. Not to be confused with
Kiehl's, the cosmetic brand with an international reach.

It was a confusing moment to think you could return Amazon orders to a
cosmetics shop in the US. But American retail makes no sense to me. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
whalesalad
Funny, my wife and I have been doing this for months here in Orange County. I
guess this was a beta rollout or something.

Personally I would much rather pack it up myself, but lately it's been $0
return at Kohls vs. sometimes I have seen a decent return fee for the UPS
method.

------
jmpman
Maybe the Kohl’s execs are trying to line themselves up for an Amazon
acquisition? If they’ve changed their compensation model recently, it may
provide some insight into their motivation. An Amazon acquisition would cause
a significant stock bump...

------
novok
When will they do this with their whole foods, amazon go & amazon 4-star popup
stores?

------
mnm1
I wonder if you will immediately get notified of your account closure in
person when returning things in a way Amazon doesn't like or will they just
send you an email after the fact?

------
seabj0rn
If only this worked in the other direction where Kohl's Cash could be used on
Amazon... you've heard of Bitcoin Billionaires, but my mom is a Kohl's Cash
Billionaire!

------
yalogin
This is just Kohl’s accepting the reality and trying to get on Amazon’s side
before the competition does. Because I can many of the other stores wanting a
similar deal with amazon.

------
blowski
I’m British and I’ve never heard of Kohl’s. What do they do?

~~~
nkrisc
They're a department store chain.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohl%27s](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohl%27s)

